# the Flintstone mobile



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Did some one make a HO kit for the Flintsones car and Barney Rubbles car to fit a T-Jet chassis


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yuppers. Traxxs aka Bad DAwg aka Bruce Gavins made the set. 

http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/scale-collector-series-c-1_2_5.html?page=1&sort=4a
http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/scale-collector-series-c-1_2_5.html?page=2&sort=4a

Mixed in with the AFX bodies...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

:thumbsup:Thanks. I knew I saw it some where:wave:.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here are the Fred & Barney Flinstone cars. I thought you'd like to take a look at them. Fred & Barney are missing because they're at work of course.
Later,
fcb


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

These are way cool bodies. Thanks for posting up the pictures Cowboy.

They are working while Wilma and Betty are doing cave work. Gotta flip the Teradactile steaks now.

Bob...yABa DabA dOo...zilla


----------

